# Final Update 6/19: Noreve, Vaja and Piel Frama Cover Reviews



## Eeyore

Received my Black Piel Frama cover today from cases.com. It is the one with the magnetic catch that was back-ordered. When the Noreve case arrives I will update this thread and post pictures of that one also.

It arrives in a beautiful box










Open the cover and it is wrapped in their logo










The cover, sitting on top of the box










A close-up of the stitching










The inside with the Piel Frama logo embossed within the leather










Picture of the cover opened up










The iPad slides into the cover










iPad now completely fitted within the cover










Final Fit close-up










Close-up of the hole in the cover for the light sensor










Bottom cut-outs for the speakers and 32 pin connector










Side cut-out for the speaker volume adjust and orientation lock










Side of case, closed up










Side of case opened up in typing position










Same view without the ruler










Case standing in landscape mode










Final Impressions: The Piel Frama case is very nicely built. Both the front and back covers are nicely padded and easy to hold on to. Luxurious comes to mind. I tried the 3-shake test with the cover open to see if the iPad would fall out and it didn't budge. Leather, with constant use, will stretch a bit and I think this type of cover would not be good for someone who constantly takes their iPad in and out a lot.

Typing: In typing position, the cover is not good. The angle is slight and pushing down on the cover in this position causes the whole thing to sink down further. The distance from table to the top of the iPad with the Piel Frama is about 1 1/4 inches tall as can be seen in the picture. With the Apple case the distance from table to top of the cover is 1 7/8 inches tall. The Apple cover is definitely better for typing on.

Viewing in landscape mode is not a problem. Just like the Apple cover it will slip on slick surfaces but you can do adjustments.

Weight of the empty cover is 10.3 ounces based on my digital scale.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne

Thanks for the pics. I have the same cover in red. There is a cloth under the flap of the front cover. I have been using it to clean the screen.


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore, 
thanks for the pics; well done & very helpful.



Anne said:


> Thanks for the pics. I have the same cover in red. There is a cloth under the flap of the front cover. I have been using it to clean the screen.


Do you mean it comes with a cloth, or you placed a cloth under the front cover?


----------



## Anne

ayuryogini said:


> Eeyore,
> thanks for the pics; well done & very helpful.
> 
> Do you mean it comes with a cloth, or you placed a cloth under the front cover?


My came with a cloth.


----------



## ayuryogini

Anne said:


> My came with a cloth.


Thanks, that makes sense now; great addition to help keep it clean; I have the Apple cover & tuck a little iKlear microfibre cloth there; not pretty, but handy.


----------



## cheerio

Great pics, nice box, lol


----------



## Eeyore

Anne said:


> Thanks for the pics. I have the same cover in red. There is a cloth under the flap of the front cover. I have been using it to clean the screen.


LOL! Thanks for the tip! I had to go back and look at my cover. Didn't even notice that the cloth was under there. The cover has been carefully put back in the box. Now waiting for the Noreve cover to see which ones to keep and which ones to sell. The iPad is now back in the original Apple cover.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great review, Eeyore!  And I like your ruler--we have one like that, it belonged to my husband's grandfather, I believe!  Nice touch.

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> LOL! Thanks for the tip! I had to go back and look at my cover. Didn't even notice that the cloth was under there. The cover has been carefully put back in the box. Now waiting for the Noreve cover to see which ones to keep and which ones to sell. The iPad is now back in the original Apple cover.
> 
> Best Wishes!


You are welcome that is why I mention it. I wanted to make sure you knew it was there.


----------



## Eeyore

Here is another review from Gadgetoid about the Piel Frama cover.

http://www.gadgetoid.com/2010/05/17/piel-frama-leather-flip-cover-ipad-case/

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvshihtzu

I didn't have a cloth under my cover flaps, but I did get a small piece of chamois in the Piel Frama box.  My cover has the snap closure.  At first I didn't think I liked it, but it does stick out a bit more to help protect the edge, if the cover/iPad were to fall.


----------



## Eeyore

The Vaja Mamut Moro case is a Limited Edition case due to the small quantities of specially treated leather that they have available. Vaja makes enough cases until they run out, then removes the ad until more leather is available. It is called Mamut Moro because of the dark chestnut brown color and patterning that resembles elephant hide. (The leather is from Argentine beef, not endangered elephants.) The metal logo on the cover and side piece are sterling silver. Weight of the cover is 10.7 ounces according to my digital scale.

View of the cover from the top










Closer look










A view of the leather pattern










The bottom of the case, where the leather pattern is continued










iPad inserted into the bottom of the case










View of the bottom cover where speakers are










Side view cut-out where volume control is










Side view on/off button










Bottom of the case almost flush with the iPad










Close-up with cover loosely attached (No gap when top is down firmly.)










Top cover removed and attached to the bottom cover










Side view with top cover attached to bottom cover










Comments: The Vaja Mamut Moro cover is a "minimalist" cover, designed for people who want some protection for the iPad but are not bothered by not having various typing and landscape position orientations. The top cover is more padded in the center and less so as you reach the edges for protection against drops. The bottom cover is minimally padded and has a tight fit onto the iPad. It is a very luxurious case, both in the way it looks and the way it feels to the hand. Much more 'blingy' than the Piel Frama cover. Fit and finish are excellent. It arrived with a slight smell of adhesive that was used to put the case together but the smell disappeared in a few hours. Now it just smells of wonderful rich leather. There is no stitching used anywhere on the cover, which is different from other covers I have reviewed.

With the top attached to the bottom cover, the Vaja case does not sit 100% flat when on a table. When typing, there is no rocking motion that I could feel. (I do most of my serious typing with the Bluetooth keyboard.)

Vaja Customer service: I place my order on May 20th at 8:28 am. I received an order confirmation on May 20 at 8:42 am. On May 21 at 6:18 am I received a "scheduled to be charged on my credit card for this transaction" email. On May 27 at 12:10 pm I received the Fedex tracking notification and the package was received here in California from Argentina on Tuesday June 1st at 9:33 am. (Due to the Memorial Day weekend the box sat for 2 days.) One thing I did before placing my order was to call my credit card company to let them know I was purchasing an item from Argentina. Since 99.9% of my transactions are in the US, I knew this charge would be immediately flagged by the credit card company. As a result of the heads-up, there were no problems with the transaction. 
Please note that I am only commenting on my transaction with Vaja. Other people have had CS problems with them.

When the Noreve cover arrives, I will post a second update to this cover review.

Best Wishes!


----------



## sem

Beautiful cover!

Off topic: What is the clock program that is on the ipad in the picture above? I would like that app for mine.  Thx


----------



## Eeyore

sem said:


> Off topic: What is the clock program that is on the ipad in the picture above? I would like that app for mine. Thx


Sorry, it is a banned app. (I also read banned books too.  ) The app is called "My Frame", and is absolutely wonderful! Has an alarm clock built in, sticky note that appears, weather, sets up your ipad music, allows you to receive tweets in real-time, etc.

http://www.groundhog.com.au/myframe/

I wish iTunes hadn't banned it.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Anne

Eeyore said:


> Sorry, it is a banned app. (I also read banned books too.  ) The app is called My Frame, and is absolutely wonderful! Has an alarm clock built in, sticky note that appears, weather, sets up your ipad music, allows you to receive tweets in real-time, etc.
> 
> http://www.groundhog.com.au/myframe/
> 
> I wish iTunes hadn't banned it.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Why was it bannned?


----------



## JeffM

Sorry for not posting a review. Without getting into all the gory details I had to sell my ipad in order to help fund a new pc purchase when my old pc decided it was time to give up the ghost.

I was able to cancel the vaja order prior to shipment.

It's beautiful Eeyore, wish circumstances were different.


----------



## ayuryogini

Eeyore, Great review and pics; thanks for all the detail; your pictures are fantastic.
I'm glad you had a good experience with Vaja; it looks like a superb product.

Just wondering about the experience, from what you wrote, it appears that the interaction you had was all automated, and it worked smoothly; did you have to contact anyone for help, or was it just a smooth automated transaction? 
(mainly wondering b/c I haven't completely written off the Agenda)

Thanks.


----------



## Eeyore

Anne said:


> Why was it bannned?


The "My Frame" app acted too much like a desktop, according to Apple. Apple decision makers want apps that only do one thing. For example, a photo enhancing app should only be able to enhance photos, not be able to get the current temperature, have a sticky note, be an alarm clock, tell the time, etc. One app for one specific thing. The "My Frame" app did too many things at once so it was banned.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

JeffM said:


> Sorry for not posting a review. Without getting into all the gory details I had to sell my ipad in order to help fund a new pc purchase when my old pc decided it was time to give up the ghost.
> 
> I was able to cancel the vaja order prior to shipment.
> 
> It's beautiful Eeyore, wish circumstances were different.


I am sorry to hear about the bad news JeffM. Hope things work out for you in the near future!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

ayuryogini said:


> Eeyore, Great review and pics; thanks for all the detail; your pictures are fantastic.
> I'm glad you had a good experience with Vaja; it looks like a superb product.
> 
> Just wondering about the experience, from what you wrote, it appears that the interaction you had was all automated, and it worked smoothly; did you have to contact anyone for help, or was it just a smooth automated transaction?
> (mainly wondering b/c I haven't completely written off the Agenda)
> 
> Thanks.


Hi ayuryogini!

It was all automated, although the part about the credit card about to be charged for the transaction came from a live person. If you do decide to order, do the above notification steps with your credit card company and when you put in your zip code, do NOT use zip+4. Just use the 5 digit zip code. Some posters on the other boards found out that was why their credit cards couldn't be charged by Vaja. I guess the Argentine credit card verification system couldn't identify what the extra 4 digits at the end meant.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore

The Noreve Ambition case comes with a textured, pebbled finish. There is a metal railing around the sides and bottom to keep the iPad in place and gives everything a clean, uncluttered look. The case has a nice leather smell. Typical wait time after ordering is one month. The Noreve covers are now "designed in France and made in Vietnam" as was stamped in the leather on the bottom. Weight of the empty cover is 12.5 ounces according to my digital scale.

View of the cover from the top










View of the leather pattern










A look at the stitching










Bottom of the carriage with the Noreve logo stamped into the leather










Noreve cover opened up










iPad inserted into the cover










View from the bottom where the speakers are










View of the side where volume button and orientation lock is. (Note the flap)










View of the top on/off button










Typing position










Typing position with ruler removed










Standing in landscape mode










Different view, landscape mode










Comments: The Noreve Ambition case is what I would call a stealthy case, one that does not draw any attention to what you have inside. Padding is minimal, much less than either the Piel Frama or Vaja Mamut case. The metal railing wraps around three sides of the iPad but the top side is unprotected. In addition, the leather cover goes just "barely" to the edge of your iPad. I would not want to drop an iPad in this case because of the minimal padding on the front (where the glass is) and on the top where there is no protection. Fit and finish is good, but not in the same league as the Vaja case.

Typing position is low, as seen in the photographs. There is no rocking from side to side as I type but the Apple case sits much higher (1 7/8 inches vs. 1 1/2 inches for the Noreve.) In landscape position the Noreve case sits securely once the magnetic catch is in place, however, there is no way to adjust the angles. It is fixed in just one position. Any attempt at tapping an icon would knock everything over.

Of the three cases I have reviewed, my favorite is the Vaja Mamut. It clearly stands out both in luxury, tactile feel, and looks. Second place would be to the Piel Frama case due to the padding protection. I would have preferred that they designed a holding system for the iPad that didn't cover as much glass. In third place would be the Noreve. I was hoping the Noreve Ambition iPad case would be equivalent to the Noreve Ambition Kindle DX case that I had, but the quality is not the same.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP

I do wish that Vaja wasn't so incredibly expensive.  At half the price, I'd consider it.  

Thanks, Eeyore, for three very through reviews!


----------



## luvshihtzu

Eeyore,
I noticed that the stitching on the front of your Noreve iPad cover leaves the leather looking somewhat puckered.  Also don't like the too short corners and leaving edges exposed on the current models.  Thank you for saving me the money.
I still have my Piel Frama with the snap closure.  I finally had to add a piece of velcro to keep the iPad from falling out of the leather frame.  It was getting too loose.  With one bad drop, the iPad would probably go flying out of the cover.  

The Vaja looks nice, but is way too much money for my pocket.  So that leaves an Oberon, for me if I really want to protect my iPad.


----------



## Eeyore

luvshihtzu said:


> I still have my Piel Frama with the snap closure. I finally had to add a piece of velcro to keep the iPad from falling out of the leather frame. It was getting too loose. With one bad drop, the iPad would probably go flying out of the cover.


Luvshihtzu, you need get get a package of these for your Piel Frama case.

http://www.amazon.com/Handstands-SUPER-SIZE-Sticky-Pad/dp/B00020H1T6/ref=pd_sim_auto_3

They are also available at places like Kragen auto supply. I read on another iPad forum where someone had the exact same problem with their Piel Frama case. They bought a package of Stickypad and put it on the bottom of the iPad between the iPad and their case. Problem solved. The Stickypad is apparently very thin so no added bulk to your case.

Best Wishes!


----------



## GinnyB

Here's something that I think Apple got right with their case and I haven't found it with other cases...

When the iPad is inserted into the Apple case, there is a full flap that tucks down to secure the iPad in place. The after market case I bought doesn't have this "security" feature, as such if my iPad, in it's case, is turned sideways, it slips right out of the case! 

At first the leather was stiff and held firm. Now, after some use, it has become soft and pliable thus the iPad's weight causes it to slip out. This could be a real bummer. 

I discovered this when I used an app that only went one say in landscape mode. I turned the case to work the app, and down went the iPad. Hmmm, I thought. This is not a good thing. I still like the lightweight case, but I now realize I have to be very very careful. 

I may have to continue my search for the most perfect case!


----------



## BK

Eeyore said:


> Sorry, it is a banned app. (I also read banned books too.  ) The app is called "My Frame", and is absolutely wonderful! Has an alarm clock built in, sticky note that appears, weather, sets up your ipad music, allows you to receive tweets in real-time, etc.
> 
> http://www.groundhog.com.au/myframe/
> 
> I wish iTunes hadn't banned it.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Good news! This app is back in the app store -- the company removed the sticky notes and Twitter features, and the Apple PTB allowed it back in -- funny, the web site says the app is $2.49, but when I wen to the app store, it's listed as $1.99.

Bonnie


----------



## Eeyore

BK said:


> Good news! This app is back in the app store -- the company removed the sticky notes and Twitter features, and the Apple PTB allowed it back in -- funny, the web site says the app is $2.49, but when I wen to the app store, it's listed as $1.99.
> 
> Bonnie


Yep, My Frame is back, but it is severely gimped. There is a new update that shows on my iPad but the update would automatically remove the Twitter and stickey note features that I love. So I always have to remember not to hit the "Update All" feature and do it one at a time.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP

Eeyore said:


> Yep, My Frame is back, but it is severely gimped. There is a new update that shows on my iPad but the update would automatically remove the Twitter and stickey note features that I love. So I always have to remember not to hit the "Update All" feature and do it one at a time.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Unfortunately without the sticky notes, it really isn't worth it. I just don't get Apple sometimes.


----------



## Eeyore

Interesting, I went back to the Noreve site and discovered they have made a change to the design of the case. There is now a fold-out stand (a la Vaja Agenda) that had been added to keep the case propped up in the landscape position. Check the photo in the bottom right side.

http://www.noreve.com/brand/Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPad_Tradition.html

It would add a little bit to the weight (12.5 ounces for the old case) but would definitely be more stable than what they had earlier. I feel gypped. 
Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama

Eeyore said:


> Interesting, I went back to the Noreve site and discovered they have made a change to the design of the case. There is now a fold-out stand (a la Vaja Agenda) that had been added to keep the case propped up in the landscape position. Check the photo in the bottom right side.
> 
> http://www.noreve.com/brand/Apple/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPad_Tradition.html
> 
> It would add a little bit to the weight (12.5 ounces for the old case) but would definitely be more stable than what they had earlier. I feel gypped.
> Best Wishes!


I think I like mine (which finally got here yesterday ) without the fold-out stand better.

Actually, Eeyore, I was going to ask you a question, if you wouldn't mind. There's a person on MacRumors who treated his Sandy Vintage Noreve with some kind of wax, and I LOVE what it looks like now. <<I decided to treat the leather with a shoe wax product made for Havana Joe leather shoes which are from a nubuck leather, they call it a "greasy napa" finish.>>

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=919117&page=7 (Third post down.)

Do you have any idea what this person used? I've now spent a good 4 or 5 hours scouring the Internet, looking for this product. I finally found some Havana Joe Boots on eBay that come with some kind of conditioner, but the picture is too small for me to make out the name. It may very well be their own brand (which I can't find). Even if you don't know the exact product, do you have any ideas for what I can use? Everything I've found for suede or nubuck leather is meant to preserve the look -- I want my Noreve to look like the one on MacRumors. 

I thought you might know since you seem to do a lot of (much appreciated) research on everything.


----------



## Eeyore

kindlemama said:


> Do you have any idea what this person used? I've now spent a good 4 or 5 hours scouring the Internet, looking for this product. I finally found some Havana Joe Boots on eBay that come with some kind of conditioner, but the picture is too small for me to make out the name. It may very well be their own brand (which I can't find). Even if you don't know the exact product, do you have any ideas for what I can use? Everything I've found for suede or nubuck leather is meant to preserve the look -- I want my Noreve to look like the one on MacRumors.
> 
> I thought you might know since you seem to do a lot of (much appreciated) research on everything.


I did a quick series of searches. It looks like he used a water-based wax to treat the suede. I did the same thing with my favorite suede hiking boots. Used SnoSeal on them and the results look the same as what happened on the Noreve cover on MacRumors. The suede look and feel will disappear and you will get a darker leather that is much much stiffer. It won't be rock hard; more like a new thick leather wallet feel. (And also very water and stain resistant.) After a year of hard use on my boots I had to do a re-treatment but I doubt if you would need to re-apply on the Noreve. My suggestion is if you decide to do this, to first go to Goodwill and find something junky that is made of real suede to test the SnoSeal on. You may not like the final result.

http://www.rei.com/product/764880

Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama

Thank you so much, Eeyore, for researching this for me. I must have looked at over a hundred waxes and polishes and conditioners -- my head was spinning!

If your boots look exactly like the Noreve cover on MacRumors, then I have no qualms about trying Sno-Seal on my cover.

Did you see the before and after pictures that a reviewer posted about the Sno-Seal? That's a little on the dark side for me; however, his boots started out darker than my cover. I love the color of the boot on the jar of Sno-Seal. That's what I'm hoping my cover ends up looking like.

Thanks again, Eeyore, for your help. I really appreciate it. 

Edited to add: Eeyore, I ended up getting this instead: http://www.amazon.com/Original-Penguin-Sno-Seal-Beeswax/dp/B000P4JGBU/ref=pd_sbs_a_1 When I went to put the one you told me about in my cart, it said: This item contains hazardous or flammable materials and is restricted to surface shipping only. Yikes! So I went on trusty Amazon, and found one that specified that it didn't contain any silicone or petroleum products. (The other ones I found didn't say anything one way or the other.)

I didn't expect my cover to break out in flames, but I just figure the less chemicals, the better (especially since my iPad is attached to my hand). LOL I hope this stuff works as well as yours.


----------



## Eeyore

kindlemama said:


> Did you see the before and after pictures that a reviewer posted about the Sno-Seal? That's a little on the dark side for me; however, his boots started out darker than my cover. I love the color of the boot on the jar of Sno-Seal. That's what I'm hoping my cover ends up looking like.
> 
> Edited to add: Eeyore, I ended up getting this instead: http://www.amazon.com/Original-Penguin-Sno-Seal-Beeswax/dp/B000P4JGBU/ref=pd_sbs_a_1 When I went to put the one you told me about in my cart, it said: This item contains hazardous or flammable materials and is restricted to surface shipping only. Yikes! So I went on trusty Amazon, and found one that specified that it didn't contain any silicone or petroleum products. (The other ones I found didn't say anything one way or the other.)
> 
> I didn't expect my cover to break out in flames, but I just figure the less chemicals, the better (especially since my iPad is attached to my hand). LOL I hope this stuff works as well as yours.


It looks like the same stuff. Beeswax is flammable (remember beeswax candles?) and so has to be labeled as such according to inter-state transportation laws. The petroleum products are not water-based, and you don't want to use them on suede. Follow the directions on the can. I had to heat the SnoSeal up until it turned to a liquid, then used an old clean undershirt to gently apply and work the stuff into the leather. After it had soaked in I thought I had ruined the leather but once it dries overnight, you hand-work (rub) the leather again gently with a new dry cloth. Don't use the SnoSeal on the inside cover, just the suede on the outside.

As I cautioned before, you might want to try it out first on a piece of junky suede from a Goodwill store before subjecting your $100 Noreve cover to this treatment. (I treated a pair of $135 hiking boots to this. Boy was I nervous...  )

Perhaps someone else here on the KindleBoards will chime in on this treatment?

Good-luck and Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama

Eeyore, I think I will try your old suede suggestion.  Ha, ha, I can imagine what you went through when you treated your boots!    At least you've given me fair warning, so it wouldn't be THAT much of a shock to me!  

Wow, I can't believe it, but the nice person on MacRumors has not only answered my query about the wax, but has offered to send me some. (Just read the post.)  That would be so fantastic, because I just love how his/her case looks.  

If and when I get both products, I'll let you know how much of a difference there is.  (There are no ingredients listed on the Havana Joe jar.)


----------



## Eeyore

For those who are interested, here are some pictures from a forum user at MacRumors that has the new _modified_ Noreve cover. The first style cover that I purchased is no longer sold.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10477532&postcount=190

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP

Thanks, Eeyore!  The new design looks good, except that the typing angle sits WAY too low for my tastes.  Hmmm.....


----------



## kindlemama

The stand sits a lot more flush when closed than I'd pictured.  I like it!  Thanks for posting the pics, Eeyore.


----------



## corkyb

Is the typing height when folded back the same height as the apple case?


----------



## Ruby296

kindlemama said:


> Eeyore, I think I will try your old suede suggestion. Ha, ha, I can imagine what you went through when you treated your boots!  At least you've given me fair warning, so it wouldn't be THAT much of a shock to me!
> 
> Wow, I can't believe it, but the nice person on MacRumors has not only answered my query about the wax, but has offered to send me some. (Just read the post.) That would be so fantastic, because I just love how his/her case looks.
> 
> If and when I get both products, I'll let you know how much of a difference there is. (There are no ingredients listed on the Havana Joe jar.)


I have a Jean vintage for my kindle dx and love the look of the case on macrumors. Would you please share the name of the wax he used and where to buy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kindlemama

Ruby296 said:


> I have a Jean vintage for my kindle dx and love the look of the case on macrumors. Would you please share the name of the wax he used and where to buy? Thanks in advance!


That's the problem -- he got it with a pair of Havana Joe shoes he bought, and I couldn't find anywhere to buy it, short of buying a pair of the shoes off of eBay (which has the wax included).

If you'd like, I can send you what I have, if you'll send back what you don't use. (You won't use it all.) Just PM me your name and address.

Another option is getting what Eeyore suggested. (Sno-Seal) This is the one I got (which arrived about a week after I'd already treated my case): http://www.amazon.com/Original-Penguin-Sno-Seal-Beeswax/dp/B000P4JGBU/ref=pd_sbs_a_2 It's the same texture as what I used; the only difference is the color, which is whiter -- but I think when it dries, the outcome would be the same.

Now that I've seen the wax and treated my case, I think you'd be safe with just about any shoe wax that has a creamy texture -- kind of like a creamy, greasy hair product that comes in the little tubs. And even though most of the waxes say not to use it on suede/nubuck, I think those are the products you actually want -- because you DON'T want to end up with the suede/nubuck texture.

I know it's scary, because you're thinking you may ruin your case -- that's why I wanted to use EXACTLY what that guy used. I had no idea what to look for. I'm so happy he was nice enough to send me some. : ) But now that I've seen what the wax looks and feels like, I would feel comfortable using Sno-Seal or any other product with that texture.

Also, just so you know, the pics on MacRumors led me to believe that my case would end up shiny, but it's not. It's more of a dull (don't know if that's the right word) leather now. It's very nice, and I like it a lot better than the suede look/feel, but it doesn't look exactly like what I'd envisioned. Even so, I'm really happy with the way mine turned out. : )

It's pretty scary applying the wax, especially after you put on the first dab and there's no turning back. Yikes! Just know that it'll end up looking nice. : )

Let me know what you decide. I'd be happy to share what I have. : )


----------



## Ruby296

Kindlemama, what a kind and generous offer!  I'd love to use the sane exact wax so I'll PM you my mailing info in a little bit. Would you also be able to post pics of your case?  I'd love to see how yours turned out!
Thanks again!


----------



## kindlemama

Ruby296 said:


> Kindlemama, what a kind and generous offer! I'd love to use the sane exact wax so I'll PM you my mailing info in a little bit. Would you also be able to post pics of your case? I'd love to see how yours turned out!
> Thanks again!


Got your PM. I'll have to go buy a padded envelope, so will get it out to you in a day or two.

Sorry, I don't know how to post pics, but mine turned out exactly like the one on MacRumors, just not as shiny looking. (His isn't shiny either; it was just how the flash hit the case.) If you don't like the suede look/feel, I think you'll be very happy with the end results.


----------



## corkyb

I wonder what the passion vintage would look like with this done to it.  I couldn't find the pictures using the link.  It linked to a white Noreve, which was pretty sharp on it's own.
Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> I wonder what the passion vintage would look like with this done to it. I couldn't find the pictures using the link. It linked to a white Noreve, which was pretty sharp on it's own.
> Paula


http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=10224063&postcount=154


----------



## Ruby296

kindlemama said:


> Got your PM. I'll have to go buy a padded envelope, so will get it out to you in a day or two.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to post pics, but mine turned out exactly like the one on MacRumors, just not as shiny looking. (His isn't shiny either; it was just how the flash hit the case.) If you don't like the suede look/feel, I think you'll be very happy with the end results.


No problem, I've never had luck posting pics here either


----------



## Eeyore

Ruby296 said:


> No problem, I've never had luck posting pics here either


Here is a link on how to post pictures. I didn't know how either until someone sent me the link. It's in the "how to" sections.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html

Best Wishes!


----------



## Ruby296

Eeyore said:


> Here is a link on how to post pictures. I didn't know how either until someone sent me the link. It's in the "how to" sections.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35.0.html
> 
> Best Wishes!


thank you!


----------

